# Ferts question! (and TDS)



## curefan (27 Sep 2014)

Hi,
Im planting my new set up and trying to decide what ferts to use. I inject co2. I have a lot of Cuba which grew fine for me before using Tropica liquid frets but its expensive.. Then I switched to EI (MGSO4/Trace/KNO3/KH2PO4) but this caused my TDS (total dissolved solids) to go too high and killed my CR shrimp, which id love to keep again.
So do I bit the bullet and fork out loads of cash for Tropica For a tank over 500L ?

Any suggestions welcome...Thanks, Dave.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2014)

Have a look here>>> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
There is a Tropica recipe you could make up!
hoggie

DIY TPN+ (3)
 48g Potassium Nitrate
 2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
 17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
 0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
 0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
 5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
 500ml distilled water


----------



## parotet (27 Sep 2014)

That's my DIY Tropica... (Not exactly as I think Tropica ferts include some ammonium)

Jordi


----------



## curefan (27 Sep 2014)

Thanks....where would you get distilled water and is it necessary rather than regular water?


----------



## EnderUK (27 Sep 2014)

Just use the RO water or boiled water depending on what is coming out of the tap.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderUK (27 Sep 2014)

You can use deionized water which you'll find in car sections of super markets or wilkos

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (28 Sep 2014)

curefan said:


> Thanks....where would you get distilled water and is it necessary rather than regular water?


I use regular tap water (I did use RO but was convinced here that it makes really no sense). It looks like a standard tap water chemistry won't affect salt's solubility... And if you find yourself with some additional nitrates or micros, well it's for free! Remember that it's very difficult to know what your plants need in terms of nutrients and you do not have accurate measurement instruments at home for making the DIY fert... We just try to add enough ferts. So it is not really a problem to find yourself with a few additional ppm of something.

Jordi

Jordi


----------



## curefan (29 Sep 2014)

hogan53 said:


> Have a look here>>> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
> There is a Tropica recipe you could make up!
> hoggie
> 
> ...


 
I assume this has been tried and tested with good results?


----------



## parotet (29 Sep 2014)

curefan said:


> I assume this has been tried and tested with good results?



Well, not with the most brilliant results (this is not ferts fault but mine), but at least with healthy plant growing as you can see in different setups in which this mix has been used:









Anyway good results rarely depend on your fert mix when dosed in a reasonable enough amount... I guess with Cuba (or whatever plant, but especially carpet and Co2 hungry plants) light control, co2 (injection, are and distribution) and tank husbandry will be your challenge

Jordi


----------



## curefan (8 Oct 2014)

hogan53 said:


> Have a look here>>> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
> There is a Tropica recipe you could make up!
> hoggie
> 
> ...


 

Not sure what the different recipes are on this page.....Can you use the first one listed?? :
10g  Potassium Nitrate
2.3g  Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
4.0g  Potassium Sulphate
8.0g  Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g  E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g  E202 Potassium Sorbate
6g  EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
500ml distilled water


----------



## GHNelson (8 Oct 2014)

Yes no problem although it's a bit lean!


----------



## plantbrain (9 Oct 2014)

curefan said:


> Hi,
> Im planting my new set up and trying to decide what ferts to use. I inject co2. I have a lot of Cuba which grew fine for me before using Tropica liquid frets but its expensive.. Then I switched to EI (MGSO4/Trace/KNO3/KH2PO4) but this caused my TDS (total dissolved solids) to go too high and killed my CR shrimp, which id love to keep again.
> So do I bit the bullet and fork out loads of cash for Tropica For a tank over 500L ?
> 
> Any suggestions welcome...Thanks, Dave.



I cannot kill any shrimp using EI dosing.
I have perhaps a few thousand?


----------



## curefan (12 Oct 2014)

hogan53 said:


> Have a look here>>> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
> There is a Tropica recipe you could make up!
> hoggie
> 
> ...


 
So any suggestions on where you can buy a scales to measure out these very small weights??
Thanks.


----------



## EnderUK (12 Oct 2014)

curefan said:


> So any suggestions on where you can buy a scales to measure out these very small weights??
> Thanks.



Well you can buy precision scales from ebay via china for about a fiver. A much cheaper option would be to to go to 
Yet Another Nutrient Calculator and use that to get the equivalent teaspoons required for the same ppm in grams.


----------



## curefan (12 Oct 2014)

Cheers Ender


----------

